# Would you believe..



## KAG

My Steve broke his hip yesterday. After a joyous occasion, our GrandSon's Bris, I dropped Steve off at Chelsea Piers Sports Center. As I drove away, Steve slipped on wet ground walking up a little ramp and boom, that was it. 

Steve is in NY Hospital. Surgery this afternoon. The Chief of Surgery from Hospital of Special Surgery is doing the operation. 

I'm asking for prayers. Not only for the surgery, but for peace of mind. Poor baby kept doing the if only's. I felt horrible because he was calling me from the ground and I didn't hear him. 

I keep saying The Serenity Prayer over and over. I told Steve he's being tested. He's incapacitated, but, not disabled. There's a world of difference and for that we must be grateful. 

I won't be able to post until tonight sometime. Please keep Steve in your thoughts. Thank you. I love you all. My girls will be fine, although they know Daddy has boo boo's.
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## The A Team

OMG Kerry! How awful!!!!! I'm sorry this has happened to Steve :w00t:

I pray the operation goes smoothly and successfully and that he recovers quicker than expected! 

You didn't hear him calling you....when and how did you realize that he had fallen? Oh gosh, I feel so badly for the both of you....

If there's anything I can do to help, please let me know.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

OH Kerry, I am so sorry this happened to Steve...I hope and pray he is ok...poor guy, men cannot tolerate things like this well...sending speedy recovery prayers up for him.


----------



## Maglily

oh boy, yes, that's awful Kerry! It's strange how things happen and you didn't hear him phoning. Agreed, there is a world of difference so hopefully it is just a matter of staying at home, resting and before you know it will be behind you. Get well soon Steve!


----------



## Maisie and Me

Kerry,

I will definitely pray for Steve. It sounds like he has the best surgeon so try to take heart. He is certainly being tried but is so lucky to have you. Take good care of you too! rayer:rayer:
xxoo


----------



## harrysmom

Oh Kerry! When it rains it pours, right? I am so sorry to hear about Steve's injury. I'll say prayers that the surgery goes well and that the recovery is quick and easy. Sending prayers, also, that both of you can maintain a positive attitude, because I think that attitude helps so much with recovery. 

Sending prayers, hugs, and good thoughts your way.
Debbie


----------



## Snowbody

OY!!!! Kerry - I can't believe this happened to Steve. After all he went through in 2010, I figured 2011 couldn't get here fast enough. I'm so sorry, hon and am praying for Steve. Please give him lots of hugs and kisses from us. I know he'll be fine. The surgeons from HSS are terrific. Which doc is it? My friend/neighbor had major hip surgery done there after she'd been in pain for a really long time and she's doing great now. When you said you didn't hear him I'm assuming you mean calling out to you, not calling you via the phone? What was he doing at the Piers? Wasn't going for that evil driving range was he? 
I know the "if only" feeling. Thankfully it could have been much worse if he hit his head. I know that from my BIL. I'm sure he'll be good as new when this is over. **** ice from the storm. Keep us posted.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oooh no! Soo sorry to hear that! please keep us updated!


----------



## Johita

Oh no!! Kerry, I'm so sorry this happened! Please know that Steve is in our prayers for a successful operation and quick recovery.


----------



## socalyte

I'm so sorry to hear about Steve's slip and fall-- I'll keep him in my prayers. What a rough way to start out the New Year  

On the plus side, it sounds like he is getting the best of care, and I'm sure you are thankful for that. I'm sure it's hard for both of you not to do the shoulda-woulda-coulda thing, but try to look forward and project positive thoughts of recovery. 

Hugs!!


----------



## edelweiss

Keeping you both in prayers today! I don't take anything for granted.
Sending angels of mercy your way---hoping for better days ahead.
hugs


----------



## Nikki's Mom

So sorry. I'll pray


----------



## Cosy

So sorry Steve is starting off the year this way. I guess he was sliding into it a little faster than needed. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## mary-anderson

Kerry, so sorry to hear about Steve...I'll be praying for the both of you.


----------



## mysugarbears

I'll definitely be keeping Steve in my prayers!! :grouphug:rayer::grouphug: Please keep us updated!


----------



## bonsmom

I'm sorry. I hope surgery goes smoothly. My mom had a hip replacement after a fall and it did not slow her down one bit. Remember to take care of yourself, you will be very busy for quite awhile now.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh wow that totally sucks ! hoping everything goes well with surgery and thinking positive thoughts , got to think about it this way it could have been worse , heres hoping for a speedy recovery , will keep u guys in my prayers ((((hugs)))


----------



## maggieh

Hopefully by now the surgery is over and Steve is in his way to a speedy recovery. Sending prayers for you both!


----------



## pammy4501

So sorry to hear of Steve's troubles. Poor guy, he has had more then his share!! Please keep us posted, and know that our thoughts are with both of you.


----------



## Snowbody

Checking back.....


----------



## chichi

_Kerry,so sorry to hear about Steve.Hope the surgery goes well and that he recovers quickly.:grouphug::grouphug:_


----------



## harrysmom

Checking for an update....


----------



## aprilb

Oh, Kerry-what a terrible thing to happen. I'm so sorry. Poor Steve. I am praying for you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Kerry - don't know how I missed this. I feel so sad for you and Steve. How long to they anticipate the recovery will take?

I saying prayers and will go by and light a candle on my way home from the office.

Hugs and wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## vjw

OUCH!!!

I will be praying for both of you.


Joy


----------



## KAG

Aww, thank you my friends. 

Surgery is tomorrow morning at 7:30. I got home today around 4pm and went right under the covers with my girls. Just woke up. 

Surgery was postponed because of no slot opening and they were waiting for medical clearance from Steve's cardiologist due to his ischemia. 

Sue, Dr. Dean Lorich, whom I believe is Chief of Surgery at HSS is doing the operation. 

Steve loves the fact my friends pray for him. Thank you so much. I was on the phone with Marie a little while ago, and Marie kept asking me what would Steve like and I said a sponge bath! LOL Steve was on the other phone so we all had a good laugh. 

Oh, Calgon take me away...
xoxoxooxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Tina

My husband had a total hip replacement when he was 49. He has continued to work in the field he loves emergency medicine. He hunts and plays with the grandchildren. He is very active. Things will be all right for Steve.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Oh geeze what a way to start the new year. Poor Steve. You will both be in my prayers. And Kerry I bet Steve would love a sponge bath from you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Kerry, all I can think of is George Constanza on Seinfeld...getting his sponge bath from the gorgeous nurse. Hope Steve's surgery goes without a hitch and he heals super fast. Take care of yourself too!



KAG said:


> Aww, thank you my friends.
> 
> Surgery is tomorrow morning at 7:30. I got home today around 4pm and went right under the covers with my girls. Just woke up.
> 
> Surgery was postponed because of no slot opening and they were waiting for medical clearance from Steve's cardiologist due to his ischemia.
> 
> Sue, Dr. Dean Lorich, whom I believe is Chief of Surgery at HSS is doing the operation.
> 
> Steve loves the fact my friends pray for him. Thank you so much. I was on the phone with Marie a little while ago, and Marie kept asking me what would Steve like and I said a sponge bath! LOL Steve was on the other phone so we all had a good laugh.
> 
> Oh, Calgon take me away...
> xoxoxooxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## lori

Sending you lots of prayers and positive thoughts!! Hoping the surgery goes smoothly and recovery is quick! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I still can't believe this happened, Kerry. I will be in touch with you again tomorrow. 

Of course, I will pray that Steve's surgery goes well. My thoughts are there with both of you.

Sending lots of love and hugs.


----------



## Maglily

I thought of Sophia from the Golden Girls giving Steve his sponge bath.:w00t:

ps, hang in there Kerry xxxxoooo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh Kerry, honey, I'm so so sorry about Steve having that fall and needing surgery! you KNOW the prayers will be going out for his surgery and quick recovery!


----------



## Snowbody

Tomorrow morning can't come soon enough. I hope Steve isn't in too much pain tonight. Will be praying for him and thinking of him when I get up tomorrow morning. Please take care of yourself and if you need me I'm around.


----------



## jerricks

oh no, so sorry to hear this, hope surgery is a breeze and healing and rehab are fast too!


----------



## HaleysMom

Kerry, I am so sorry about Steve! Please know he is in my thoughts and prayers((((BIG HUGS))))


----------



## Cosy

I'll be keeping Steve in prayers tomorrow, Kerry. Take care of you, too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Thinking about you and Steve and hoping that the surgery went well. Sending lots of prayers your way.

Now, who's volunteering for "sponge bath duty"? LOL


----------



## uniquelovdolce

hoping the surgery goes smoothly .. keep us posted hugs for both u n steve...


----------



## Snowbody

Thinking of you and Steve today. Hope the surgery went well.rayer:


----------



## harrysmom

Snowbody said:


> Thinking of you and Steve today. Hope the surgery went well.rayer:


Same here!!


----------



## KAG

Lacie's Mom said:


> Thinking about you and Steve and hoping that the surgery went well. Sending lots of prayers your way.
> 
> Now, who's volunteering for "sponge bath duty"? LOL


It was me. I was sponging Steve at 5am. He was as fresh as a daisy. LOL 

Just walked in. All went well. Steve is resting, but, not comfortably. I'm going to bed with my girls, I didn't sleep last night. 

I love you guys so much. Truly.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks God it went well. You must be exhausted. Pleasant dreams and I would think the hospital will give Steve lots of drugs so he will too. See you later. (((((((KISS)))))))))


----------



## Maglily

Kerry, soooo glad to hear Steve's OK and your getting some rest too. Take care xo


----------



## lynda

Glad to hear Steve's surgery went well and is over. Hope recovery goes well and quickly. Sending hugs and prayers for you both.


----------



## edelweiss

Wishing good recovery for Steve & rest for you Kerry. You have had more than your share of late and it takes a cumulative toll---so try to be kind to yourself!
One of my new fears is breaking a hip so you have my complete empathy!:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Kerry -- so glad to hear that the surgery is over. I don't think anyone realizes how exhausted you get when a loved one is ill or in the hospital. Hugs to you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Snowbody said:


> Thanks God it went well. You must be exhausted. Pleasant dreams and I would think the hospital will give Steve lots of drugs so he will too. See you later. (((((((KISS)))))))))



What she said. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team

Glad the operation was successful. This is gonna be a long one....like Sue said, I'm assuming they'll keep him pain free with drugs while he's in the hospital. Take some time for you too...he's gonna need you.


----------



## maggieh

I'm so glad things went well! Pleasant dreams to you, dear friend!


----------



## njdrake

Kerry, I'm so sorry this happened but I'm glad the surgery went well. I'll be keeping you and Steve in my prayers. I hope he has a very fast recovery.
Hugs to you, Steve and your girls.
:grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota

oh i am just reading this..so sorry, Kerry! I am glad though that the surgery went well
hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Kerry, I saw the thread but didn't have a moment to post, but I have been praying for Steve. I sent you a pm, I'm here for you, know I'm praying. I love you my friend, make sure you get sweet rest. Precious Lord keep your hands on Steve


----------



## maltlovereileen

:grouphug::grouphug: I'm so sorry...how awful!!! I guess there are a few of us who started out the new year under less than ideal circumstances - my Mother had a seizure (brother came to visit and found her unconscious on the floor) and has been in the hospital. Let's hope your Steve and my Mom have no more bad health events in this new year... :blink:


----------



## missiek

Wow how terrible Kerry! I will pray he has a good recovery. Eileen, so sorry about your Mom! How terrible.  She will be in my prayers as well.


----------



## donnad

I am just seeing this...praying Steve has a swift recovery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Just checkin in tonight Kerry, how's Steve doing? How are you doing? Praying for you both


----------



## Snowbody

maltlovereileen said:


> :grouphug::grouphug: I'm so sorry...how awful!!! I guess there are a few of us who started out the new year under less than ideal circumstances - *my Mother had a seizure (brother came to visit and found her unconscious on the floor) and has been in the hospital.* Let's hope your Steve and my Mom have no more bad health events in this new year... :blink:


Kerry - checking in again. Hoping that Steve is doing okay. Let us know and give him a hug from me. 
And Eileen - I'm so sorry about your mom. Any word on what caused the seizure. I'm sending prayers to her. I'm thankful that your brother got there to find her in time. :hugging:


----------



## KAG

Good Morning, my Friends. Again, I came home last night and went right to sleep. Sorry.

Steve had about 3 minutes worth of PT from his bed yesterday. LOL Oh, he's doing marvy. He had a unit of blood last night because he lost a lot of blood during surgery. Hopefully, he'll be staying at NY Hospital's acute patient rehab for about a week, before he comes home. I'm about ready for the loony bin. 

Oh Eileen. So sorry to hear about your Mom. I pray all goes well for her. 

Love you all. Thanks.

Oh, I haven't been able to go to St. Patricks. I did go to a beautiful church on 68th off 1st call St. Catherine's of Sienna. I lit enough candles for us for the entire year. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxo
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maglily

Kerry, I'm happy to hear things are on track, it seems, well its all (PT, the unit) making him better, thank goodness. I'm glad you went to sleep right away, that's what you should be doing. Take care.

(Yes, Eileen, I hope your mother is doing better today)


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Kerry you and Steve our one of the first I think of when I wake in the morning. I have been praying, I know you are exhausted, make sure you take good care of yourself. your going to be one busy wifey soon. Steve will need you. 
Steve is in wonderful hands, God is making sure of that, unspoken request, I need one of your candles lit for me next time you go. I love you


----------



## allheart

KAG said:


> Good Morning, my Friends. Again, I came home last night and went right to sleep. Sorry.
> 
> Steve had about 3 minutes worth of PT from his bed yesterday. LOL Oh, he's doing marvy. He had a unit of blood last night because he lost a lot of blood during surgery. Hopefully, he'll be staying at NY Hospital's acute patient rehab for about a week, before he comes home. I'm about ready for the loony bin.
> 
> Oh Eileen. So sorry to hear about your Mom. I pray all goes well for her.
> 
> Love you all. Thanks.
> 
> Oh, I haven't been able to go to St. Patricks. I did go to a beautiful church on 68th off 1st call St. Catherine's of Sienna. I lit enough candles for us for the entire year. LOL
> xoxoxoxoxoxo
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


Oh geez Kerry, I am so sorry, just seeing this. So glad Steve's surgery went well, and I am praying so hard for BOTH of you. Oh, I love the Serenity prayer and know it by heart. 

_God grant be serenity to accept the things I can not change_
_The courage to change the things I can_
_And the wisdom to know the difference :heart:_

He's watching over both you and Steve, and you have all of our love and prayers coming your way.

Love you Kerry.


----------



## Miss_Annie

Oh my goodness! I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts. Hugs!

xoxo


----------



## Snowbody

So whose idea was only 3 minutes of PT -- the therapist or Steve? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: This is the hardest time - right after surgery and obviously he was down a pint - given the transfusion. It just takes time, my dear. When you said you were ready for the loony bin I thought you were going to say you were ready for the bed next to Steve so they can take care of you. Hope Steve gets some rest, some healing, some good pain meds and some good PT to get him back on his feet again. So sorry this happened. :huh: I think I know that little church...between 1st and York? My old stomping grounds when I was growing up was that neighborhood. Please take care of yourself!:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Oh Kerry, you have been tested too many times in recent months. Prayers have been said for the both of you and I will continue to do so. Please take care of yourself and I hope that Steve makes a speedy recovery. Accidents are terrible to have. Tell Steve I want to see him up and dancing by summer. Jane Fonda had a hip replacement and knee and back surgery, not to mention facial.....shhhhh, we won't discuss that but the point being, he can make it!!! He has you as his beautiful cheerleader!!!! What more could a man want???:wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen

How is he feeling today? xoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Kerry phoned me early this afternoon. She has a great sense of humor ... but, naturally she is sooooo tired with trying to do everything she can to help Steve on the road to recovery. I wouldn't be surprised if she goes right to bed again after leaving the hospital tonight. Of course, she is spending long hours at the hospital with Steve. 

Eileen, your Mom is in my prayers, too. I'm so sorry and hope she will be better soon. Hugs to you, Eileen.

And, Kerry, you know I love you, dear sweet friend.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Ker, sorry I just saw this! I'm hoping that every day, Steve gets better and feels stronger. Call me if you get a chance to get your breath.

xoxoxo


----------



## Johita

Kerry, you and Steve continue to be in our prayers. We know he is in good hands and we hope you get a chance to rest a bit too.


----------



## maggieh

Glad Steve is doing ok - and I'm taking the church you were in as a good sign - I have been in the Chapel of St Catherine in the basilica -in Siena!

Continuing to say prayers for his recovery - hugs to you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Kerry I'm about ready to go to bed, I hope your fast asleep. I'll be praying for your Steve tonight, and for you my friend. Sweet sleep to you, I'll check in tomorrow


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Kerry...this is going to be hard on you as well...I'm praying for you both. I hope for Steve and for your sake, LOL, that he heals very quickly. Take care of yourself...you are going to be nurse Kerry for a while. 
Hugs


----------



## mysugarbears

Kerry i'm glad to hear that Steve is doing much better. I'm still keeping him and you in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug: Hugs to you and Steve my friend. :hugging:


Eileen i'm so sorry to hear about your mom and will be keeping her in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Kerry - how's Steve????


----------



## KAG

Would you believe I forgot to give you an update? Duh.

Things are progressing slowly. There was a problem with the insurance company over coverage {because Steve only broke one bone} say what!!??? So, rehab starts Monday. He's still in the hospital. Everyday a little bit stronger, thank God. 

Steve's roommate is a nice, sweetheart of a kid. His name is Fabio {yes, I said Fabio}, good looking and comes from Brazil. Needless to say, Steve can't understand a word he says, so I've been the interpreter. It's been quite entertaining. Poor kid broke his leg in 6 places due to a motorcycle accident. 

I've been laughing or cursing. No in between. I read a pm from Paula tonight which made me cry in a good way. It felt so good to have the tears flow. 

You will never know how much you mean to me. Thank you again, my friends. I'm so blessed. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Cosy

Glad to hear there is progress, Kerry. Hang in there. We're praying for Steve and you.


----------



## Maglily

Great to hear this are going well Kerry, it's hard but he's getting there that's the main thing. Things will be back to normal before you know it. I'm sorry I'm not there with you, I would be happy help you and visit Steve and Fabio:innocent:xxxxoooo


----------



## jodublin

Kerry i so wish i lived near by just so i could give you a big hug ,OMG kerry .
please give steve our love ,your both in my thoughts and prayers as always..
oxoxo jo .


----------



## KAG

Steve is in rehab. Yeah baby! 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## k/c mom

I'm glad to hear things are progressing. My mother broke her hip while in her 80s and with dementia and she recovered completely so I'm sure Steve will be back on his feet soon. Rehab really makes a huge difference ... and following the "rules" for how to sit, stand, etc.


----------



## mary-anderson

Kerry, great news another step closer to a full recovery. Give Steve a hug for me.


----------



## Snowbody

What, no more Fabio??? :huh: Oh well. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Happy to see Steve take another "step" forward. Go, Steve, go. But not too fast.


----------



## joyomom

Oh Kerry, I just got on SM tonight and say this post. So, so sorry.

I'll be praying my rosary tonight for Steve and his surgery and positive healing!

Thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers also, take care of yourself.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

So glad to hear he is starting rehab.....
I think you deserve a big glass of vino!:thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

I'm glad to hear Steve's in rehab, that's one more step towards coming home. Give him a hug from us, Ker. And one for you, too - I know this has been tough on you as well.


----------



## Alexa

Oh Kerry, what a sad story! I'm very sorry to hear that about Steve! :crying 2:

The new year didn't start very good for him!
Sending lots of good well wishes and a quick and successful recovery, Kerry! :Good luck:

Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh Kerry, that's awful!! I don't know how I missed this thread until now. So sorry to hear about Steve's fall...hope he's doing a lot better now!!!


----------



## jodublin

Sending you both some healing hugs xoxo


----------



## The A Team

Kerry....you poor girl....you must be exhausted!! .....and wait till he gets home!!! You'll have your hands full. How's the rehab going? I know that will help him alot. I hope they don't release him too quickly, I mean I know you probably want him home, but it'll be easier on the both of you if he's physically ready. 

Wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## KAG

Aww, believe me Pat. All of you have helped me immensely, and, Steve too. Being here for me is the greatest gift. 

Steve walked 150 ft today. There is a hematoma at his incision. So far, does not need to be drained. It should dissipate on its own. His hemoglobin is very low. Other than that, he's doing well. 
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## harrysmom

Still praying! Take care of yourself, Kerry! Thanks for updating us.

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## Snowbody

KAG said:


> Aww, believe me Pat. All of you have helped me immensely, and, Steve too. Being here for me is the greatest gift.
> 
> Steve walked 150 ft today. There is a hematoma at his incision. So far, does not need to be drained. It should dissipate on its own. His hemoglobin is very low. Other than that, he's doing well.
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


Good to hear that Steve's getting up and moving around more. 150 ft sounds pretty good to me. Is he still in pain? Any idea about why the hemoglobin is so low? He had a transfusion, right? Hoping he gets better every day. Is rehab at Weill Cornell?:smootch:


----------



## HaleysMom

Thanks Kerry for the update on Steve! Glad he is up and moving around, you both are in my thoughts and prayers(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I am so happy steve is doing better, I'm still praying for your Steve and you, I hope your getting your rest. I love you


----------



## Rocky's Mom

150 feet! I'd tell him you need a few things in the grocery store while he's up. :HistericalSmiley: That's great news! 

Did you get a lot more snow? Maybe he shouldn't go to the grocery store just yet, at least till the snow and ice melts.


----------



## Deborah

You and Steve are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Just now seeing this. I'll add my prayers for Steve's speedy recovery. Hang in there!


----------



## jodublin

well done steve .x


----------



## KAG

Thanks again, dear friends. Steve is scheduled to come home Friday the 21st. PT and OT at home. Yeah baby!!
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## Snowbody

KAG said:


> Thanks again, dear friends. Steve is scheduled to come home Friday the 21st. PT and OT at home. Yeah baby!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


:chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili: Go, Steve, Go.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Great news!!!!:chili:


----------



## maggieh

So glad to hear this!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

how is steve doing ?


----------



## The A Team

Friday's almost here! :chili:
I bet you both are anxious for him to be home by now...


----------



## Mindi's mom

Yay, great progress!


----------



## KAG

The A Team said:


> Friday's almost here! :chili:
> I bet you both are anxious for him to be home by now...


Oh, Pat. Anxious, happy, nervous. All of the above. LOL So glad I have xanax. My babies are going to be uncontrollable. Oh, and just in time for more snow. Yuck.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxox

Thanks so much everyone.
xoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## mysugarbears

Only a couple of more days till Steve comes home. I know your excited, nervous and happy all at the same time. I know the girls are going to be so happy that their daddy is home and it's all going to be good. :aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Kerry get lots of rest and spoil yourself for a couple more days, your going to be so busy and the best nurse ever :good post - perfectI'M SO HAPPY STEVE WILL FINALLY BEABLE TO COME HOME.:chili: Give your man hugs from all of us


----------



## mary-anderson

So glad Steve will be home soon..I can just imagine how your girls are going to go crazy!!! Life will soon be back to normal..somewhat:blush: Get some rest my friend.


----------



## Maglily

Hey Kerry, just thinking of you and that tomorrow is the big day with Steve coming home...that'll be so nice, enjoy!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Kerry get ready to play nurse....happy Friday is almost here. Seems like he fell so very long ago. It's going to snow again? Don't let Steve out of the house, LOL!


----------



## Snowbody

ONE MORE DAY :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## harrysmom

Kerry,

So glad to hear that Steve is coming home. It's really exhausting when they're in the hospital/rehab. Hopefully the snow won't amount to anything. Be careful!!! Still praying for both of you...

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

I'm so glad to hear that Steve's coming home, Ker. Get lots of rest tonight, you'll need it. Hopefully our snow won't be as bad as they say.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Kerry I know you will need all the rest you can get, I am so glad Steve's coming home, it will make it much easier. I love you


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I hope you are in bed sleeping Kerry. Tomorrow being the big day you will need all the rest you can get. Steve is going to be so glad to get home to his own private nursey. Hugs to you both.


----------



## KAG

Daddy's home. We just took a shower. Together, but, not together. LOL.
xoxoxoxoxoxo

Here's Steve and Crisse from this morning when we got home. Aww, so happy and sweet.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## princessre

Alright!! Yipee!!

I bet Steve is sooo happy to be back with you and the furry babies! 

Hope he feels better and better. He's looking super happy to be home!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

STEVE, I'M SO GLAD YOUR BACK:chili: YOU HAVE THE MOST BEAUTIFUL SMILE. KERRY I LOVE YOU, I'M SO GLAD YOUR MAN'S HOME:chili: I'M STILL PRAYING


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

:cheer:Welcome Home Steve:cheer:

I LOVE the picture of you and Crisse! Look how happy you both look. :wub:

Kerry, I almost called you today because U2 and Bono were on Oprah. (the show is repeated here at 1AM) But, I knew Steve was coming home and I didn't want to disturb you and Steve. 

Steve, I know it has to be wonderful to be back home. You really do look great! I wish you a very speedy and complete recovery.

And, Nurse Kerry ... I love you, dear friend. :wub:


----------



## maggieh

So glad he's home!!!!


----------



## Maglily

Hey Steve it's great to see you at home, even Crisse has her paw on you as to say "You're not going anywhere Pops!"
Get well soon!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

What a happy Daddy and a joyous Crisse! You look great Steve. Welcome home. Now behave yourself and be careful!
Hugs to your nurse.


----------



## Snowbody

Yeah Steve.:chili::chili: So great to see you home with your girl(s). You look terrific and really glad to be there. Try not to give nurse Kerry too much grief.:HistericalSmiley: We'll be your cheering squad for your PT. :cheer:


----------



## jodublin

Welcome home steve ..


----------



## Matilda's mommy

OH ((((((((STEVE))))))))) here's wishing you a fast recovery. I've been praying for you and your beautiful wife. I love you both:hugging:


----------



## Katkoota

good to read the update 
continuing the prayer for speedy recovery 
hugs
Kat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Just catching up on some threads and sooooooo happy to see Steve is home! That photo is worth a thousand words as the saying goes! ...two very happy faces!!!!! 
Praying the recovery is speedy!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

im thrilled that he is home . hoping he recovers quickly and completely , great pic


KAG said:


> Daddy's home. We just took a shower. Together, but, not together. LOL.
> xoxoxoxoxoxo
> 
> Here's Steve and Crisse from this morning when we got home. Aww, so happy and sweet.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------

